# Liverpool



## aqua (Feb 20, 2009)

Do we have any urbanites living in Liverpool?


----------



## rosa (Feb 21, 2009)

yeah. hiya.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 21, 2009)

Not far from.


----------



## aqua (Feb 22, 2009)

enough to perhaps have a mini-pub based meet maybe?


----------



## Callie (Feb 22, 2009)

ooh I have never been to the 'pool but would be interested in have a looksy (but probably can't make it! lol)


----------



## harpo (Feb 22, 2009)

How about the 14th March?  We can combine it with ridiculing the BNP.

I lived in Liverpool from 1967 to 1991.  I still do live there, sporadically.  One never loses ones scouse.


----------



## aqua (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm there for work in april for a conference (woot  ) and rather than a conference dinner (double woot) wondered if people fancied meeting for a beer instead


----------



## LM17 (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm in Liverpool. Happy to meet up with a few others for tea and biscuits or something stronger!


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 26, 2009)

yeah i currently reside in Wavertree, south Liverpool - moved up here from Brixton / Camberwell


----------



## stereotypical (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep.

Awhile ago we tried to half arsed arrange a meet, didnt happen.  Was very half arsed though


----------



## killer b (Feb 26, 2009)

you need AQUA. she'll fettle it.


----------



## aqua (Apr 20, 2009)

right, I've been a bit shit with this tbh as I'm there tomorrow evening (and feeling poorly sick today )

anyway, I'm guessing on a school night with less than 24hours notice people won't be free  

me and bees intend to pay a visit over the summer anyway so we'll do something then


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 20, 2009)

I am about 20 minutes away from lime st on the train.


----------



## soulman (Apr 22, 2009)

aqua said:


> right, I've been a bit shit with this tbh as I'm there tomorrow evening (and feeling poorly sick today )
> 
> anyway, I'm guessing on a school night with less than 24hours notice people won't be free
> 
> me and bees intend to pay a visit over the summer anyway so we'll do something then



If you're stuck PM me.


----------



## Tooter (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello!!! i live around Sefton Park...sounds good, i'd be up for meeting up!

Start at Ye Cracke?


----------



## soulman (Apr 28, 2009)




----------

